# ¿Experiencias en upwork.com?



## Apocalipse (31 Ago 2015)

Hola, foreros, 

Es el primero hilo que abro en este subforo. 

¿Alguien conoce o ha trabajado en Upwork.com? Me gustaría conocer la experiencia de alguien que haya tenido la oportunidad. 

El modelo de negocio consiste en poner en contacto a freelances de todo tipo (desarrollo web, diseño, traducción, etc) con potenciales clientes. 

El volumen de negocio en la plataforma es considerable. Según sus cifras, más de 1000 millones de dólares al año. 

Me parece una opción muy interesante para aquellos desarrolladores o programadores que estén hartos de que los expriman en las cárnicas españolas y de esta forma pueden trabajar desde su casa, a la hora que les dé la gana, para otra empresa que puede estar en cualquier parte del mundo. 

Pues eso, me gustaría conocer opiniones no solo del lado de los freelances, sino de aquellos de vosotros que hayais tenido oportunidad de subcontratar algún trabajo en la plataforma.


----------



## Hacendado (31 Ago 2015)

No lo he probado, pero ese debe ser el futuro, y a lo comerciales que se vayan por ahí a vender humo.


----------



## Avanza (31 Ago 2015)

Apocalipse dijo:


> Hola, foreros,
> 
> Es el primero hilo que abro en este subforo.
> 
> ...



Para las pymes en España es un problema entre otras cosas porque un programador en un país menos "avanzado" y por tanto más barato te puede hacer lo mismo.

Los programadores de esos países al final lo que hacen es hacer competencia a aquellos cuyo precio es más alto. Lo mismo pasara en los países anglosajones solo que ellos tienen la barrera del idioma.

A pesar de esto no conozco a nadie que haya recurrido a esto para crear una web, casi todos prefieren empresas de la zona.


----------



## Apocalipse (31 Ago 2015)

Avanza dijo:


> Para las pymes en España es un problema entre otras cosas porque un programador en un país menos "avanzado" y por tanto más barato te puede hacer lo mismo.
> 
> Los programadores de esos países al final lo que hacen es hacer competencia a aquellos cuyo precio es más alto. Lo mismo pasara en los países anglosajones solo que ellos tienen la barrera del idioma.
> 
> A pesar de esto no conozco a nadie que haya recurrido a esto para crear una web, casi todos prefieren empresas de la zona.



Bueno, viendo la mierda de sueldos que pagan las cárnicas españolas, a determinados informáticos según su especialidad le puede venir mejor montárselo por su cuenta por 20€/hora (tarifa que te puede cobrar el hindú de turno).


----------



## Hacendado (31 Ago 2015)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> yo suelo trabajar en upwork asi que pregunta lo que gustes.
> 
> ...



Y no poensas que en esas plataformas tiran demasiado los precios?


----------



## Hacendado (31 Ago 2015)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Si, en general si pero todo depende del cliente en cuestion.
> 
> Hay muchos clientes que realmente ponen el foco en la calidad y no van a contratar a alguien por dos duros que no les garantice un buen resultado a priori. Ademas quieren hablar por skype y que les entiendas.
> 
> ...



¿Como se calcula la hora por trabajo?

Para un proyecto en particular o alguna funcionalidad de algún proyecto, puedes decir que son 10 horas pero a lo mejor tardas 5 y viceversa. ¿Se controlan las horas?


----------



## Apocalipse (31 Ago 2015)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Si, en general si pero todo depende del cliente en cuestion.
> 
> Hay muchos clientes que realmente ponen el foco en la calidad y no van a contratar a alguien por dos duros que no les garantice un buen resultado a priori. Ademas quieren hablar por skype y que les entiendas.
> 
> ...



¿Puede dar para vivir a alguien que haga las cosas bien?

Por otro lado, me da la impresión de que es un foco de economía sumergida. ¿Es así? Entiendo que no hay obligación de estar dado de alta como autónomo, ni de declarar los ingresos, ¿es así?


----------



## kynes (2 Sep 2015)

Apocalipse dijo:


> ¿Puede dar para vivir a alguien que haga las cosas bien?
> 
> Por otro lado, me da la impresión de que es un foco de economía sumergida. ¿Es así? Entiendo que no hay obligación de estar dado de alta como autónomo, ni de declarar los ingresos, ¿es así?



Elance, odesk, ... solo emite factura a tu cliente final , y te paga por trabajo . Tu cliente en realidad sería la propia upwork. En España estas obligado a darte de alta y declarar tus ingresos. Si trabajas para clientes extracomunitarios , la mejor opción, no declaras iva. Lo difícil es saber qué puede exigir hacienda en un momento dado de cara a posible inspección, esto se les escapa y no tienen nada claro. Lo mejor creo que sería hacer retirada de fondos mensual desde upwork de las ganancias, sean de 1 o más proyectos , e internamente (como autónomo) emitir una factura a nombre de upwork . Esa es la que guardas en cajón como justificante. 

Esta pienso que es la forma de hacerlo si quieres vivir medio tranquilo.Y si , si eres bueno te da para un ganar un sueldo. Lo difícil es posicionarse frente a la competencia, hacerse un hueco y saber filtrar clientes ...


----------



## Rocker (2 Sep 2015)

Para este tipo de trabajos lo mejor es crear una empresa en UK, o Irlanda y facturar con ella legalmente, tengo un conocido que se dedica a este tipo de trabajos de diseño web y fotografía y lo hace de esta manera desde hace más de 3 años.
Ha estado en Australia 3 meses con visado de turista, haciendo trabajillos online, y en marzo se irá a Canadá 6 meses con visado de turista, que no te da permiso para trabajar a no ser que te matricules en algún curso como estudiante, al igual que en Australia, pero él no lo necesita porque va a trabajar desde el pc facturando con su empresa europea.


----------



## Apocalipse (2 Sep 2015)

Rocker dijo:


> Para este tipo de trabajos lo mejor es crear una empresa en UK, o Irlanda y facturar con ella legalmente, tengo un conocido que se dedica a este tipo de trabajos de diseño web y fotografía y lo hace de esta manera desde hace más de 3 años.
> Ha estado en Australia 3 meses con visado de turista, haciendo trabajillos online, y en marzo se irá a Canadá 6 meses con visado de turista, que no te da permiso para trabajar a no ser que te matricules en algún curso como estudiante, al igual que en Australia, pero él no lo necesita porque va a trabajar desde el pc facturando con su empresa europea.



¿La única razón es porque se pagan menos impuestos? ¿O es porque burocráticamente es más sencillo? ¿Puede alguien crear una empresa en UK sin pisar UK? 

La verdad, me parece cuestionable moralmente (seguramente también lo es legalmente) darle el dinero de tus impuestos a los ingleses o irlandeses siendo español y viviendo en España.


----------



## Bubble Boy (2 Sep 2015)

Apocalipse dijo:


> ¿La única razón es porque se pagan menos impuestos? ¿O es porque burocráticamente es más sencillo? ¿Puede alguien crear una empresa en UK sin pisar UK?
> 
> La verdad, me parece cuestionable moralmente (seguramente también lo es legalmente) darle el dinero de tus impuestos a los ingleses o irlandeses siendo español y viviendo en España.



Pues no te lo vas a creer pero Odesk es invención de un griego viviendo en USA.


----------



## kudeiro (2 Sep 2015)

Rocker dijo:


> Para este tipo de trabajos lo mejor es crear una empresa en UK, o Irlanda y facturar con ella legalmente, tengo un conocido que se dedica a este tipo de trabajos de diseño web y fotografía y lo hace de esta manera desde hace más de 3 años.
> Ha estado en Australia 3 meses con visado de turista, haciendo trabajillos online, y en marzo se irá a Canadá 6 meses con visado de turista, que no te da permiso para trabajar a no ser que te matricules en algún curso como estudiante, al igual que en Australia, pero él no lo necesita porque va a trabajar desde el pc facturando con su empresa europea.



En este foro ya estamos un poco hartos de este tema, porque se ha hablado hasta la saciedad, y al final llegas a la conclusión de que la unica manera de que funcione legalmente es ponerte de autonomo, todo lo demás tiene cienes de pegas, letra pequeña e imprevistos. Los que somos freelance profesionalmente, no somos autonomos por gusto, es que no nos queda otra.


----------



## elepwr (2 Sep 2015)

Yo estoy con una coopertiva de autonomos en vez de como autonomo, la única pega es que todas las gestiones acaban llevando 3/4 días más.

Para alguien que haga 2 trabajos al día (??? igual es demasiado complejo), yo hago 6 proyectos al mes como mucho y me compensa.


----------



## Rocker (3 Sep 2015)

Si, se puede crear una empresa en UK sin pisar el país, y presentar la declaración por internet tb. Para lo que si tienes que pisar UK es para abrir la cuenta a nombre de la empresa. Burocráticamente mucho más fácil, rápido y mejor que en España. No tienes que pagar autónomos, y facturas legalmente a todo el mundo. Yo me muevo entre España y UK por temas de trabajo, y a partir del próximo año, tb. me planteo hacer como el caso de mi amigo, e irme de turista a Canadá y Australia, sin más que pagar que el avión y alojamiento, sin tener que sacar el visado de estudiante y estar condicionado a pagar cursos allí para vivir en esos países. Con los dólares australianos y canadienses al cambio del dinero ganado en libras, viviré más holgadamente ya que los alquileres por ahí andan pero en dólares, y como no me gusta anclarme en el mismo sitio siempre para vivir y me gusta viajar, es la mejor forma para quienes realicen trabajos por internet.
En UK o Irlanda no te tocan mil veces las narices con declaraciones trimestrales como en España, pero ojo, tienes que presentar la contabilidad cuando toque, sino por retrasos tb. te caen multas; sin embargo, en mil veces menos engorro que en este país de chorizos. Y no te marean con estadísticas obligatorias, de esas que tienes que echar horas en cubrir seas autónomo o seas SL cuando te tocan.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2015 at 11:20 ----------




Apocalipse dijo:


> ¿La única razón es porque se pagan menos impuestos? ¿O es porque burocráticamente es más sencillo? ¿Puede alguien crear una empresa en UK sin pisar UK?
> 
> La verdad, me parece cuestionable moralmente (seguramente también lo es legalmente) darle el dinero de tus impuestos a los ingleses o irlandeses siendo español y viviendo en España.



Los impuestos son parecidos en UK, en Irlanda como ya sabéis algo más ventajosos.
De todas formas es por facilidad, menos burocracia, trámites totalmente electrónicos con las administración sin fallos, te responden por email a las dudas que tengas rápidamente, y tiene más prestigio internacional una empresa de UK, o Irlanda que una española.
Ah, y te libras de andar incluyendo las claúsulas de la LOPD y el registro en la AEPD, en las webs de la empresa.
Vamos, el día que copie España esos métodos a lo mejor se crean más pequeñas empresas, pero mientras tanto que aguanten así las que quieran.


----------



## kynes (10 Dic 2015)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Ten en cuenta tambien que upwork y el resto de los portales es simplemente un punto de encuentro. Una vez un cliente esta contento contigo te puedes saltar upwork - y su comision - y establecer un *side agreement*.



Quehaydelomio, ¿podrías facilitarnos más detalles sobre cómo se formaliza un side agreement? 

¿Tienes experiencia en coger trabajo y subcontratarlo en upwork u otra plataforma? Tengo entendido que el paso odesk+elance --> upwork es entre otras cosas para evitar que los freelance con mayor reputación y experiencia se lo monten en "plan empresa" con su equipo y tal, pero estoy interesado en el tema de subcontratación de tareas específicas porque hay veces que me surgen picos de actividad y me vendría muy bien contar con alguien que eche una mano sin complicaciones.


----------



## luismarple (10 Dic 2015)

eso de upwork no sé lo que es, yo sólo conozco el uptown funky walk.


----------



## quehaydelomio (10 Dic 2015)

kynes dijo:


> Quehaydelomio, ¿podrías facilitarnos más detalles sobre cómo se formaliza un side agreement?



Te comento un poquillo: de primeras va contra los ToS de estos sitios utilizarlos para buscar (o trabajar con) un freelancer/ y luego sacarlo de la plataforma mediante side agreement. Si lo quieres hacer de manera legal tienes que pagar.

Ellos te lo venden como que si entras en este tipo de acuerdos el cliente podria muy facilmente decidir no pagarte y no tendrias la proteccion de la plataforma (escrows, disputes y similares). Si bien hay algo de cierto en esto la realidad es que si lo haces UpWork no ve un duro.

En definitiva, no es "legal" pero mucha gente lo hace para evitarse la comision (10% en el caso de UpWork) y porque las plataformas dan un servicio infimo y a veces outright malefico (e.g. inventarse un sistema de rating retroactivo y oculto que le jode la vida a miles de freelancers en el caso de UpWork) 

No creo que necesites un side agreement de inicio. No te metas en lios y utiliza las plataformas directamente. Luego ya ves. En todo caso puedes echarle un vistazo aqui:

https://www.google.ch/search?q=Contractor+Agreement



kynes dijo:


> ¿Tienes experiencia en coger trabajo y subcontratarlo en upwork u otra plataforma?



No actuo como cliente sino como provider. La verdad es que ya voy teniendo bastantes clientes y apenas recurro a UpWork.



kynes dijo:


> Tengo entendido que el paso odesk+elance --> upwork es entre otras cosas para evitar que los freelance con mayor reputación y experiencia se lo monten en "plan empresa" con su equipo y tal, pero estoy interesado en el tema de subcontratación de tareas específicas porque hay veces que me surgen picos de actividad y me vendría muy bien contar con alguien que eche una mano sin complicaciones.



El paso de Elance a UpWork es un tema de dinero...de altas esferas. Elance es/ era una plataforma muy superior a UpWork en casi todos los sentidos: muy robusta desde la parte tecnologia y con abundancia de buenos clientes.

Te pongo un ejemplo: en Elance no es/ era complicado encontrar clientes por >35$/h en temas de desarrollo mientras que en UpWork es harto complicado. UpWork (antiguo) oDesk es una puta mierda para hablar en plata y millones de Elancers nos hemos visto transferidos a la nueva plataforma.

Volviendo a tu tema te invito a probarlo. Puedes poner una oferta como cliente sin siquiera validar tu metodo de pago y ya despues ves si puedes pescar algun buen frelancer. Mas especifico, puedes abrir un contrato con como maximo x horas semanales e ir aumentando el maximo si estas contento con el trabajo. 

Por ultimo, si buscas calidad la recomendacion de siempre es evitar freelancers de segun que paises. Suerte.


----------



## Hacendado (10 Dic 2015)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Tienes experiencia en coger trabajo y subcontratarlo en upwork u otra plataforma? Tengo entendido que el paso odesk+elance --> upwork es entre otras cosas para evitar que los freelance con mayor reputación y experiencia se lo monten en "plan empresa" con su equipo y tal



A que te refieres con eso.

¿elance no es lo mismo que upwork?

---------- Post added 10-dic-2015 at 11:33 ----------




quehaydelomio dijo:


> Te comento un poquillo: de primeras va contra los ToS de estos sitios utilizarlos para buscar (o trabajar con) un freelancer/ y luego sacarlo de la plataforma mediante side agreement. Si lo quieres hacer de manera legal tienes que pagar.
> 
> Ellos te lo venden como que si entras en este tipo de acuerdos el cliente podria muy facilmente decidir no pagarte y no tendrias la proteccion de la plataforma (escrows, disputes y similares). Si bien hay algo de cierto en esto la realidad es que si lo haces UpWork no ve un duro.
> 
> ...



Quehaydelomio, ¿crees que una persona con experiencia y buen hacer en desarrollo puede ganarse la vida "decentemente" ahí?

¿Tienes algún consejo para elaborar perfiles atractivos?


----------



## kudeiro (10 Dic 2015)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> UpWork es solo una plataforma mas para "pescar clientes". Como freelancer ai tu actividad depende unicamente de UpWork estas bien jodido...



ese tipo de plataformas es solo para gente que empieza, para ir haciendo clientes y teniendo portfolio. Si lo haces bien en poco tiempo ya te saldrán clientes y proyectos fuera de las plataformas, atraidos por tu portfolio / experiencia; y dejarás de usarlas.


----------



## kynes (11 Dic 2015)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> No actuo como cliente sino como provider. La verdad es que ya voy teniendo bastantes clientes y apenas recurro a UpWork.



Gracias por la info!

Me expliqué fatal. Yo también actuo como freelance. Me refería a derivar trabajo (paquetes de horas) conseguido como freelance en upwork a otros freelance dentro de la propia plataforma. En definitiva, actuar como provider pero sólo para cubrir determinados picos de trabajo.

Por cierto, yo estaba contentísimo con eLance y soy uno más de los que están sufriendo la migración a upwork. Me han obligado a fusionar cuentas y esto es un desastre. Aún no me entra en la cabeza el que no se pueda ocultar rates e ingresos del perfil de usuario! Qué locura!


----------



## kynes (11 Dic 2015)

Cierto! Ese puede ser el camino pasar de freelance a cuenta "company"... 

https://support.upwork.com/hc/en-us...gest=5f02b2d81d64d40ce9c076b2ffeb2638f85db49a

https://www.upwork.com/blog/2008/04...eams-to-your-company-or-create-a-new-company/

De todas formas aún sigo sin ver claro si como agency el pago a los freelances en tu equipo se hace via upwork o tiene que ser externo. Hasta que no lo pruebe creo que no voy a salir de dudas. 

Lo que sí he visto muy claro a raíz de la migración de plataforms, es lo que comentas, estas plataformsa son para conseguir clientes pero no deben ser la única forma de captación porque te haces dependiente. Hay que diversificar labor comercial, y sacar tiempo para ello!!!


----------



## maru80 (16 Jun 2016)

Hola!

Escribo aquí porque veo que más de uno tiene experiencia trabajando en Upwork. Bueno, yo estaba en Elance y me encantaba la plataforma y ahora con Upwork tengo muchas, muchas dudas.

Resulta que ahora Upwork por vivir en la Unión Europea te cobra su 10% de comisión y aparte el IVA (VAT). Y NO hay factura entre el cliente y tú.... vamos que eres tú como freelance el que debe de enviarle una factura al cliente con los datos del cliente y tuyos.

La duda que tengo es de un cliente que es autónomo extranjero en España (le tengo que enviar factura de con mi IVA, IRPF) y me dice que ahora Upwork te obliga a trabajar en ese plataforma los próximos 2 años con ese cliente y que sino se hace así te penaliza...

Es verdad esto? porque mi idea era proponerle al cliente trabajar 1 mes en esta plataforma y luego irnos fuera y seguir fuera. 

Entiendo ahora que Upwork se queda como un "intermediario" o sea tú pagas por su servicio y por eso te cobran comisión y el VAT.. más luego te toca hacer factura a tu cliente con el iva, irpf.


----------



## quehaydelomio (16 Jun 2016)

maru80 dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Escribo aquí porque veo que más de uno tiene experiencia trabajando en Upwork. Bueno, yo estaba en Elance y me encantaba la plataforma y ahora con Upwork tengo muchas, muchas dudas.



Si has mirado un poco los foros veras que la mayoria de los Elancers no estan nada contentos con el paso a UpWork. De hecho los antiguos usuarios de oDesk tambien son de la misma opinion.



maru80 dijo:


> Resulta que ahora Upwork por vivir en la Unión Europea te cobra su 10% de comisión y aparte el IVA (VAT). Y NO hay factura entre el cliente y tú.... vamos que eres tú como freelance el que debe de enviarle una factura al cliente con los datos del cliente y tuyos.



Han cambiado el tema de la comisiones. La han subido a un 20% para trabajos con clientes para los que has facturado menos de $500. El 10% si ya has facturado un entre 500 y 1000 y finalmente un 5% a partir de $10000. Mas detalles aqui.

Lo que dices de la factura es cierto, son unos ganianes de cuidado. En Elance estaba todo mucho mejor. Respecto al IVA lo pagas unicamente de su comision, vamos que si ganas $100 pagarias IVA de los $20 que te han cobrado.



maru80 dijo:


> La duda que tengo es de un cliente que es autónomo extranjero en España (le tengo que enviar factura de con mi IVA, IRPF) y me dice que ahora Upwork te obliga a trabajar en ese plataforma los próximos 2 años con ese cliente y que sino se hace así te penaliza...



Yo genero facturas usando los datos que hay en Upwork y apesar de cobrar via plataforma. 

Si, desde el momento que encuentras un cliente en la plataforma estas obligado a alimentarles por dos anios con ese cliente. Mas info aqui en la clausula 7 (NON-CIRCUMVENTION)

Dicho esto, es dificil que te pillen si sacas al cliente de la plataform. ienso:



maru80 dijo:


> Es verdad esto? porque mi idea era proponerle al cliente trabajar 1 mes en esta plataforma y luego irnos fuera y seguir fuera.



Normalmente se usa Upwork para encontrar clientes. Sinceramente si ya tienes un cliente lo unico que te puede aportar Upwork es proteccion respecto al pago pero siempre y cuando uses el tracker. 

Vamos, yo jamas meto clientes ahi.



maru80 dijo:


> Entiendo ahora que Upwork se queda como un "intermediario" o sea tú pagas por su servicio y por eso te cobran comisión y el VAT.. más luego te toca hacer factura a tu cliente con el iva, irpf.



No sabria decirte porque no estoy en Espania...


----------



## Hacendado (16 Jun 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Si, desde el momento que encuentras un cliente en la plataforma estas obligado a alimentarles por dos anios con ese cliente. Mas info aqui en la clausula 7 (NON-CIRCUMVENTION)



¿Eso la gente lo suele cumplir? Porque me parece difícil que puedan detectar que luego el trato se haga de manera externa ¿no? ¿Los clientes están contentos o prefieren salir fuera?


----------



## quehaydelomio (16 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Eso la gente lo suele cumplir? Porque me parece difícil que puedan detectar que luego el trato se haga de manera externa ¿no?



Pues no sabria decirte porque obviamente nadie habla de ello.

Ten en cuenta que un simple mensaje o algo por el estilo puede llevar a Upwork a cerrarte la cuenta directamente.



Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Los clientes están contentos o prefieren salir fuera?



Por lo general nadie esta contento (con como funciona tecnicamente) la plataforma: ni los clientes ni los usuarios.

El concepto esta genial para los clientes: no pagan nada de nada a la plataforma y obtienen servicios gratis. A ellos les da igual dentro o fuera asi que los puedes scar facilmente siempre que confien en ti y que tengas medios de pago sencillos.

Por cierto, digo esto pero a partir de ya los clientes tambien empiezan a pagar una comision


----------



## Hacendado (16 Jun 2016)

De todas maneras, lo piensas es hardcore.

10% de upwork, 19%IRPF (o 15%), 21% IVA.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (16 Jun 2016)

Mi experiencia en estas plataformas es variada:

- La primera fue un proyecto mediano en freelancer, al principio estaba un poco mosca con las comisiones y los requisitos para verificarme, aparte que no tenían contacto por skype, después fui cogiendo confianza y la cosa se alargó un poco, pero todo bien.
- Proyecto pequeño en freelancer para un cliente alemán, se lo hago en plazos, ve que necesita más cosas, me las pide, se las presupuesto, todo rápido y muy contento.
- Proyecto mediano para un cliente español, dediqué demasiado tiempo para lo que se había ofertado. Diagamos que no me salió a cuenta.
- Cliente de Arabia Saudí en upwork, en el primer mensaje me pide el email para salirse de la plataforma (siempre me han pedido algún contacto, yo siempre advierto que las normas no lo aconsejan, pero yo se lo envío). Por fuera de la plataforma le hago rápidamente lo que me pide, pero el tío no para de cambiar cosas y pedir modificaciones. Cuando veía que la cosa se alargaba mucho, por skype a grito pelado se lo hago saber y directamente le digo que paso de perder el tiempo y cuelgo. A los dos minutos me llega el aviso de transferencia por paypal de lo que habíamos acordado. Sinceramente daba por perdido el dinero. 

Mi conclusión es que el sistema funcionaría si hubiera buena voluntad por las dos partes y se filtrase mejor a quien oferta y a quien trabaja. Como todo lo de internet acaba degenerando y hay mucho listo. He visto incluso que hay gente que vende sus perfiles en esta plataforma. También hay quien quiere que le hagan un "guasap" por 450 $, y además lo quiere en 15 días. Y lo mejor que todo es que a los 10 minutos ya le han presentado 10 ofertas, la mayoría indias (algunas imagino que serán robots).

No está mal para contactar clientes y hacerse un portfolio, pero como actividad principal no lo veo.


----------



## quehaydelomio (16 Jun 2016)

A ver el problema no es Upwork como bien puedes ver...

Para mi son normalmente un 10% de Upwork un 13.5% de impuestos y 8% de IVA (en realidad 0% por ser al extranjero)

En mis tiempos de trabajador de charcutera creo que se llevaban de 30 a 50% de comision asi que...


----------



## Hacendado (17 Jun 2016)

Hombre, si en upwork se consigue aunque sea la mitad del precio que conseguían las charcuteras, has triunfado.


----------



## maru80 (18 Jun 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Si has mirado un poco los foros veras que la mayoria de los Elancers no estan nada contentos con el paso a UpWork. De hecho los antiguos usuarios de oDesk tambien son de la misma opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias por tu respuesta!

Señalo esas cosas en negro porque la verdad, no lo sabía. Estaba en Elance trabajando con un cliente y hace dos meses se mudó el proyecto a Upwork y claro, no tenía ninguna duda al respecto pero un "futuro" cliente me planteó bastantes dudas.

No sabía lo de estar obligado a trabajar durante 2 años (esto es algo que me comentó el "futuro" cliente), así como también me comentó que él quería una factura aparte para él con el IVA.

Me parece bastante abusivo que a ver, yo oferto por ejemplo 10$ dólares la hora y de ahí me cobran el 20% y después el IVA (21%) de la comisión que se lleva Upwork. Pero en la plataforma de Upwork SÓLO hay dos facturas una con la comisión de Upwork y otra con el VAT, ¿dónde está la factura que se le genera al cliente?

Y es aquí donde viene mi gran duda, porque este "futuro" cliente me comentó que ahora hay que hacer una factura a los clientes aparte y como él es autónomo extranjero residente en España, me toca hacerle factura con IVA y el IRPF, entonces:

-¿Cómo hacéis las facturas? porque yo antes facturaba a Elance-Upwork, ponía sus datos de Elance-Upwork (mi factura era para Elance, como si fuese mi cliente) y que había conseguido mi dinero de esta plataforma.

-Yo uso Upwork para encontrar clientes, pero llevo con uno un año y le propuse hace una semanas de sacar el proyecto fuera y.... que me pagase por paypal con facturas (es de Asia) y... ya me está tocando repetirle lo de "por favor, paga". Con Upwork el pago era automático y puntual. 

-Con respecto al tracker, yo siempre uso tracker. Pero un cliente que tuve le bloquearon la cuenta durante unas semanas porque varios freelance no apuntaban las horas de trabajo (ni automáticamente, ni manualmente) y el cliente pagaba sin más sin revisar trabajo ni nada y Upwork le bloqueó la cuenta.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2016 at 17:11 ----------




LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Mi experiencia en estas plataformas es variada:
> 
> - La primera fue un proyecto mediano en freelancer, al principio estaba un poco mosca con las comisiones y los requisitos para verificarme, aparte que no tenían contacto por skype, después fui cogiendo confianza y la cosa se alargó un poco, pero todo bien.
> - Proyecto pequeño en freelancer para un cliente alemán, se lo hago en plazos, ve que necesita más cosas, me las pide, se las presupuesto, todo rápido y muy contento.
> ...




Como actividad principal no lo es. Pero a mi por ejemplo el hecho de tener asegurado el dinero me deja con más tranquilidad. Ahora mismo por ejemplo estoy realizando un proyecto para un cliente español, me pagarán por transferencia bancaria y temo trabajar, hacer la factura, enviarla y que me la paguen en vaya usted a saber cuando o no la paguen.

Imagino que mis miedos vienen a raíz de haber trabajado en un despacho de abogados, donde hacían monitorios de empresas y autónomos pidiendo la pasta a los clientes que no pagaban. Los mismos abogados me comentaron que por facturas de menos de 600 euros, no merecía la pena hacer monitorio porque al final la mitad lo perdías entre los costes, pagar el monitorio, reclamar y todo esto. 

A mi me parece que Upwork funcionaría mejor si como dices hubiese buena voluntad entre freelance y cliente, pero el freelance "tiene miedo de que no le paguen" y el cliente de "pagar y no obtener el trabajo a tiempo", desde la misma plataforma se pudiese hacer una factura a tu cliente y en la moneda pertinente. Yo ya con tanto dólar al final pierdo las cuentas, porque cada día el dólar cotiza de una manera. Yo sólo sé que con estas plataformas quieren cosas baratas y rápido o incluso publican proyectos y JAMÁS responden, se queda el proyecto ahí anunciado durante meses.


----------

